# Le club des professionnels en informatique > Evolutions du club >  [Developpeurs] Journees de rassemblement DVP.netteur

## doudoustephane

Bonjour a tous.

Je lance ce thread pour permettre a tous de discuter des possibilites pour organiser des repas (ou journees) pour se retrouver entre forumeurs de developpez.com

Donc, pour toute question ou suggestion, allez-y, c'est fait pour...

Nous pensons d'or et deja que le mieux serait des regroupement par region (environ) plutot que dans un point de la France tous ensemble mais bon, si certains ont de tres bonnes idees, pourquoi pas...

 ::merci::  a vous...  ::D:  ::D:  ::D:

----------


## Franck.H

Cela ne peut tre qu'une bonne exprience, pass une bonne journe entre forumeurs et tout, j'aime bien !
Je pense qu'un regroupement part rgion serais pas mal, puis mettre eventuellement par la suite les photo de la journe pour chaque groupe qui s'est rencontr, tout en racontant un peu la journe  :;):

----------


## Swog

Tout  fait d'accord avec les propositions  ::D: 
a serait cool ^^

----------


## doudoustephane

> ... puis mettre eventuellement par la suite les photo de la journe pour chaque groupe qui s'est rencontr, tout en racontant un peu la journe


en effet, cela serait genial. et si ce n'est pas possible sur developpez.com, je pourrai meme creer un site avec 1Go juste pour ca!!! C'est a faire, c'est sur ::mouarf::  ::mouarf::  ::mouarf::  ::mouarf::  ::mouarf::  ::mouarf::  ::mouarf::  ::mouarf::

----------


## Skyounet

Moi totalement d'accord.

Moi j'habite en Auvergne, Puy-de-dome

La ou habite Smortex d'ailleurs.

----------


## doudoustephane

d'autres avis ou point de vue???

----------


## Franck.H

> d'autres avis ou point de vue???


Doucement  ::lol::  le post ne date que d'aujourd'hui, faut laisser faire le temps maintenant  :;):

----------


## doudoustephane

> Doucement  le post ne date que d'aujourd'hui, faut laisser faire le temps maintenant


oui, je sais mais bon, c'etait juste pour relancer au cas ou... :;):  :;):

----------


## Baptiste Wicht

Moi je serais aussi trs tent, mais je sais pas s'il y a du monde par chez moi... J'habite dans le canton de fribourg en Suisse

----------


## pottiez

> Moi je serais aussi trs tent, mais je sais pas s'il y a du monde par chez moi... J'habite dans le canton de fribourg en Suisse


 ::mouarf::  Ca va encore, la France n'est tout de mme pas encore trs loin, pas comme des Quebecois  ::lol:: , si il faut tu pourra toujours rejoindre la section Rhne-Alpes en France, je pense qu'ils ne seront pas contre de t'acqueillir  :;): 

Sinon moi je suis totalement pour le fait d'organiser des repas pour la caumunaut.

----------


## Franck.H

Bin les Quebecois peuvent faire ca entre eux galement, ca nous fera des photos du Quebec par la mme occasion  ::P:

----------


## yiannis

Bonjour,

j'habite actuellement a heraklion (crete). Je sais qu'un membre de DVP habite Athenes (Heraklion->Athenes = 8h de bateau). Je pense que l'on pourra se trouver un moment pour manger une pita sur le bateau  :;): 
 ::dehors::

----------


## Auteur

> Je lance ce thread pour permettre a tous de discuter des possibilites pour organiser des repas (ou journees) pour se retrouver entre forumeurs de developpez.com


Ma foi pourquoi pas, bonne ide.

Comme CSoldier je pense qu'il faudrait organiser des regroupement par rgion.

Mais depuis le nouveau forum, je me suis apperu que peu de membres ont prcis la location. Dommage, cela permettait de connatre la provenance de notre interlocuteur.

----------


## Arnaud F.

Moi j'ai mis ma localisation  ::D: 

J'habite entre Selestat et Strasbourg (pour CSoldier  ::mrgreen::  )

Je vais a strasbourg en cours  :;):  donc s'il y a qqchose de prvu sur strasbourg, je pourrais peut-etre venir  ::mouarf::   ::mouarf::   ::mouarf::

----------


## Franck.H

> Moi j'ai mis ma localisation 
> 
> J'habite entre Selestat et Strasbourg (pour CSoldier  )
> 
> Je vais a strasbourg en cours  donc s'il y a qqchose de prvu sur strasbourg, je pourrais peut-etre venir


Ha bin tiens, c'est une bonne nouvelle ca  ::yaisse2::

----------


## Arnaud F.

Eh non tu n'est pas seul qui vient du coin de Strasbourg xD

----------


## khayyam90

je suis dans le nord franche comt, c'est pas trop loin non plus de Strasbourg

----------


## Franck.H

> je suis dans le nord franche comt, c'est pas trop loin non plus de Strasbourg


Oui, c'est toujours plus prs que la Core du Sud  ::lol::

----------


## Swog

Perso je suis entre Bouches du Rhne et Vaucluse...

Mais l'anne (scolaire) Prochaine je serais  Montral  :;):   ::D:

----------


## doudoustephane

up...

----------


## Sunchaser

Oui 'UP'...a fait longtemps qu'il n'y avait plus de nouvelles de ce 'projet'; de cette ide en tout cas.
Bon moi, je suis en Seine et marne mais bon ...pour l'instant on dirait qu'il n'y a que l'Est de la France qui ait rpondu majoritairement.
(pour moi, c'est pas grave, a me donnera l'occasion de revoir Strasbourg aprs...15 ans quand mme)
 :;):

----------


## doudoustephane

> Oui 'UP'...a fait longtemps qu'il n'y avait plus de nouvelles de ce 'projet'; de cette ide en tout cas.
> Bon moi, je suis en Seine et marne mais bon ...pour l'instant on dirait qu'il n'y a que l'Est de la France qui ait rpondu majoritairement.
> (pour moi, c'est pas grave, a me donnera l'occasion de revoir Strasbourg aprs...15 ans quand mme)


oui, mais bon, moi je suis de tours genre et ca n'est pas loin non plus... :;):  
a moins que tours soit pas bien...???

----------


## Sunchaser

> oui, mais bon, moi je suis de tours genre et ca n'est pas loin non plus... 
> a moins que tours soit pas bien...???


 ::mouarf::  

Ce n'est pas du tout ce que j'ai voulu dire dsl...

----------


## Arnaud F.

Ben si c'est  strasbourg, je pourrais y aller sans problme ( j'habite  30 km au sud  ::D:  )

A moins que vous ne vouliez pas de moi  ::roll::

----------


## doudoustephane

ca depend...T'AS D'LA BIERE ????

sinon, serieusement, l'ete est la maintenant, ca veut dire barbecue en plein air... faudrait prevoir ca pour le mois d'aout, au mois un quelque part... voire plein si y'a du monde motivee pour...

----------


## Arnaud F.

De la biere sa se trouve surtout avec une brasserie Kr****** dans les parages  ::D:  et ouai c'est maintenant ou jamais  :;):

----------


## doudoustephane

Voici en pieces jointes une carte de France avec les regions.
Pour ceux qui veulent bien organiser quelque chose par chez eux...mettez une marque avec numero en rouge dessus , a l'endroit voulu, avec une date approximative...
pour ceux qui souhaite venir... laissez une message avec le numero de la marque correspondante...
je ferai un resume au fur et a mesure et si suffisament de monde sont ok... on pourra daire ca...

----------


## Maxoo

> Voici en pieces jointes une carte de France avec les regions.
> Pour ceux qui veulent bien organiser quelque chose par chez eux...mettez une marque avec numero en rouge dessus , a l'endroit voulu, avec une date approximative...
> pour ceux qui souhaite venir... laissez une message avec le numero de la marque correspondante...
> je ferai un resume au fur et a mesure et si suffisament de monde sont ok... on pourra daire ca...


bon vous m'avez fait piti avec votre carte et vos points rouge !!
alors je vous ai fait a : http://maxime-pasquier.developpez.co...e-des-membres/

Je m'explique, vous pouvez regarder les points rouge qui reprsentent les membres de developpez, en restant dessus avec la souris vous verrez apparaitre leur noms.

Si y a trop de nom pour un endroit, on peut cliquer dessus et on  la liste totale de personnes  cet endroit.

et sinon bien sur on peut s'ajouter ou modifier sa position.
pour cela (car c'est peut etre pas super clair) il faut cliquer sur cliquez ici, et apres soit vous rentrer  la mano les x et y, soit vous cliquez sur la carte la ou vous etes, ca reload la page, et du coup vous avez les x et y rempli, et vous entrer votre pseudo, et cliquez sur Go !! et la c'est bon.

Donc voila, si ca vous plait, je veux bien conserver ce projet pour permettre de voir les membres de developpez.com  travers la France.

de plus, en ce moment il est hberg sur mon free, et le fait de gnrer l'image en php, ca rame sous free, alors si le projet vous plait, je le mettrais peut etre sur une partie hbergement de developpez, et le meilleur serait effectivement que seulement les membres puissent changer leur position avec le login/mdp du forum,  voir si ca interesse les admins et tout ca.

Donc voila, a vous de jouer et de me dire si ca vous plait.

----------


## doudoustephane

pour moi, en effet, c'est carement mieux et ca me convient, merci beaucoup, ...a voir pour les autres...

----------


## Arnaud F.

Personellement, je plussoie, beaucoup plus clair, merci Maxoo  :;): 

J'ai indiqu ma position  ::D:

----------


## Swog

Bakaneko no nakama ^^

indiqu aussi ^^

mais a va chang vers fin aot... et je pourrais mettre ma nouvelle position sur la carte (va pas assez loin  l'ouest XD)

----------


## Maxoo

juste un prcision :
le site est en constant mouvement, et j'amliore la carte chaque jour.

de plus vous pouvez bien videmment vous mettre sur la meme case qu'un autre, ca ne pose aucun probleme ... parce que j'ai l'impression que vous vous fuyez, non ??

----------


## bakaneko

> Bakaneko no nakama ^^
> 
> indiqu aussi ^^
> 
> mais a va chang vers fin aot... et je pourrais mettre ma nouvelle position sur la carte (va pas assez loin  l'ouest XD)


J'avais remarqu depuis quelques temps ta position gographique.

En plus, je travaille sur Barbentane et mon chef de projet vit  Mollgs  ::D:

----------


## Arnaud F.

Bon allez, je suis bien seul dans mon coin de Strasbourg l, je vais faire comme doudouallemand  ::):

----------


## doudoustephane

attends, ca commence juste la carte...
et faudrait que d'autre en plus de moi la mette en lien dans leur signature pour que ca se sache...

----------


## Maxoo

juste pour info : un lien mieux pour l'explication du post : http://www.developpez.net/forums/sho...25#post1103025
comme a on voit la discussion apres.

et puis je pense qu'il va falloir que je fasse un post autre part qu'ici, car tout le monde ne le verra pas !!

----------


## doudoustephane

ok, j'ai modifie le lien du post...
j'ai vu que tu l'as mis toi aussi...cool
sinon, pour la conversation, ou veux-tu la mettre???
ou faudrait voir avec un moderateur peut-etre, non??
je te laisse faire ou je m'en charge??

----------


## Maxoo

> sinon, pour la conversation, ou veux-tu la mettre???
> ou faudrait voir avec un moderateur peut-etre, non??
> je te laisse faire ou je m'en charge??


je verrai a avec les modos/admins quand je dciderai que la carte est stable et qu'il y a assez de personnes.

genre je dois dja trouv une carte avec la belgique et la suisse, etc ... donc vos positions seront peut etre a refaire, tout ca ...

je sais pas si c'est interessant d'avoir le monde entier ? ou pas ?

----------


## pottiez

Bin normalement francophone c'est dans le monde et certain pourrait ce sentir exclut, mais en mme temps le monde ca fait peut etre grand pour avoir une certaine precision.

----------


## Baptiste Wicht

Je pense pas que le monde entier soit intressant, mais au moins une partie de l'Europe.

Sinon, d'aprs les personnes qui ont mis leur emplacement actuellement, ca va finir vers l'ile de France.

----------


## doudoustephane

> je sais pas si c'est interessant d'avoir le monde entier ? ou pas ?


pourquoi pas si tu peux...tant qu'a faire...
sinon, au vue des autres messages, une du monde et une plus precise sur France, Suisse et Benelux...si possible
fais parvenir le lien ici quand tu as vu avec les modo/admin

----------


## Arnaud F.

J'ai modifi le lien aussi  :;): 

Le monde entier, je sais pas, mais si les membres de dvp se trouvant aux States ou autre part veulent participer, ils peuvent toujours nous faire signe non?

Moi j'aurai pris les cartes des pays frontaliers avec la France  :;):

----------


## Swog

> J'avais remarqu depuis quelques temps ta position gographique.
> 
> En plus, je travaille sur Barbentane et mon chef de projet vit  Mollgs


Cool  ::P:  faut essayer de trouver du monde, perso je peux ramener des gars qui sont pas forcment sur DVP.com mais qui sont pencher dvpmt aussi, puis y'a un gars de Cabannes aussi que j'ai crois sur le forum (faut que je le retrouve XD)

on se fait une tite rencontre BdR/Vaucluse courant Juillet ?? a dit  quelqu'un ? (PS les autres peuvent venir aussi  ::D: )

----------


## Maxoo

> Je pense pas que le monde entier soit intressant, mais au moins une partie de l'Europe.


je vais voir si je peux pas faire : le monde. et plus de prcision sur la france europe, mais ca fera deux fois  ce positionner, c'est peut etre chiant.

----------


## doudoustephane

> je vais voir si je peux pas faire : le monde. et plus de prcision sur la france europe, mais ca fera deux fois  ce positionner, c'est peut etre chiant.


ben, je sais pas comment tu as fait ca mais c'est pas possible de lier les 2 ??? c'est -a-dire que lorsque tu te place sur la carte France-Suisse-Benelux, ca te mets en meme temps sur celle du monde???

----------


## warwink

> Sinon, d'aprs les personnes qui ont mis leur emplacement actuellement, ca va finir vers l'ile de France.


Non c'est bon, je complte un peu le sud-ouest, l o il fait beau, l o il fait chaud.

_Warwink regarde par la fentre_.

Bon ok, pas aujourd'hui !!

----------


## Swog

au fait les gens, je viens de voir que y'a pas mal de monde en PACA dj aussi (on est dj 4 l plus possibilit d'amener srement un peu plus de monde)  ::P: 

Si y'en a que a intresse, dites-le, on fera un post annexe pour organiser a ^^

----------


## Maxoo

Swog, Poilou et Bakaneko dcidement vous voulez pas vous mettre sur la meme case  ::mouarf::  

tiens je vais faire un truc qui change de couleurs suivant le nombre de personnes. ca serait pas mal a non ??

----------


## doudoustephane

> Swog, Poilou et Bakaneko dcidement vous voulez pas vous mettre sur la meme case  
> 
> tiens je vais faire un truc qui change de couleurs suivant le nombre de personnes. ca serait pas mal a non ??


ouai, aussi car ca permetrait de savoir en un seul coup d'oeil si on est seul ou pas...bonne idee encore

----------


## bakaneko

> Swog, Poilou et Bakaneko dcidement vous voulez pas vous mettre sur la meme case  
> 
> tiens je vais faire un truc qui change de couleurs suivant le nombre de personnes. ca serait pas mal a non ??


On habite pas au mme endroit et l'un des 3 n'est pas dans le bon dpartement, j'y suis pour rien  ::D:

----------


## Maxoo

> On habite pas au mme endroit et l'un des 3 n'est pas dans le bon dpartement, j'y suis pour rien


oki alors !! c'tait pour savoir  :;):  

il n'y a qu'une prcison de 5 pixel alors bon ...

----------


## bakaneko

> oki alors !! c'tait pour savoir  
> 
> il n'y a qu'une prcison de 5 pixel alors bon ...


On se trouve  un peu plus de 20km les uns des autres  ::D:

----------


## Maxoo

j'ai trouv que peut etre les meilleurs cartes je pourrais les tirer de google map ... vous pensez que je peux les prendre ? j'ai trouv juste qu'il disait utilisation a des fins non commerciales dans la licence ...

EDIT : http://www.populationdata.net/images..._politique.gif
ca aussi c'est bien.

----------


## Arnaud F.

Ben c'est pas un but commercial que de se fixer rendez-vous entre membre non?

Personne pour l'Alsace??? Franck.H t'es o?  ::pleure::

----------


## doudoustephane

> j'ai trouv que peut etre les meilleurs cartes je pourrais les tirer de google map ... vous pensez que je peux les prendre ? j'ai trouv juste qu'il disait utilisation a des fins non commerciales dans la licence ...
> 
> EDIT : http://www.populationdata.net/images..._politique.gif
> ca aussi c'est bien.


non, ce n'est pas un but commercial donc tu peux je pense..
sinon, celle en pieces jointes n'est pas trop mal, peut-etre un peu petite...

----------


## Maxoo

et sinon y a les cartes de phpmyvisite pour ceux qui connaissent mais on perd le nom des villes.

je pense utiliser la grande pour le menu d'accueil et apres des dtaills de google map (voir la taille en piece jointe)

----------


## doudoustephane

ca me semble suffisament grand pour moi...

----------


## Skyounet

Euh moi y'a personne a 200 km  la ronde.   ::(:   ::(:

----------


## doudoustephane

> Euh moi y'a personne a 200 km  la ronde.


Lyon est si loin que ca???

----------


## Maxoo

> ca me semble suffisament grand pour moi...


tu veux dire la taille que j'ai prise pour google map ??

----------


## doudoustephane

> tu veux dire la taille que j'ai prise pour google map ??


oui

----------


## Theocourant

C'est fait

Tho

----------


## Rei Angelus

En voil, un petit rquilibrage vers l'ouest.

----------


## ArHacKnIdE

Alors c'est quand cette fte ?  ::D: 

Moi je suis sur Nmes  ::D:

----------


## Arnaud F.

> Alors c'est quand cette fte ? 
> 
> Moi je suis sur Nmes



C'est bien beau de dire que t'es  Nimes, mais faut mettre le point sur la carte or je ne le vois pas  :;):

----------


## Maxoo

Surcouf c'est qui ??

attention, faut pas commencer  faire les malins, sinon je vais mettre login/mdp ...

----------


## gorgonite

> Surcouf c'est qui ??
> 
> attention, faut pas commencer  faire les malins, sinon je vais mettre login/mdp ...



mais comment faire pour que ce soit les mmes que sur developpez.com  ::?: 

ps: on fait comment si l'endroit o l'on fait ses tudes, n'est pas celui o l'on passe le plus de temps une fois les cours finis...

----------


## Maxoo

pour les memes que developpez.com je vais voir ca avec les responsable quand la carte sera en version finale.

ca serait bien de pouvoir avoir un hbergement sur developpez

----------


## gorgonite

bah demandes un blog...

----------


## doudoustephane

> Surcouf c'est qui ??
> 
> attention, faut pas commencer  faire les malins, sinon je vais mettre login/mdp ...


surtout en plein Atlantique??? il vit peut-etre dans Atlantide???

----------


## Arnaud F.

Ptetre qu'il est sur son bateau et qu'il sera de retour pour la date prvue  ::D: 

Il se co via Wifi  ::mouarf::

----------


## Maxoo

bah surtout que j'ai pas trouv de Surcouf sur le forum, donc mauvaise blague de quelqu'un ?

----------


## doudoustephane

> bah surtout que j'ai pas trouv de Surcouf sur le forum, donc mauvaise blague de quelqu'un ?


oui, c'est sur...

----------


## ArHacKnIdE

> C'est bien beau de dire que t'es  Nimes, mais faut mettre le point sur la carte or je ne le vois pas


Quelle carte ?  ::?:

----------


## doudoustephane

> Quelle carte ?


celle dont le lien est dans ma signature et dans la signature de d'autres...

----------


## pottiez

Celle ci :
http://camelia.world.free.fr/developpez.com/map/

----------


## ArHacKnIdE

Merci je l'ai fait mais a a pas rajout de petit carr rouge  ::(: 

EDIT : Si c'est bon !!

C'est normal qu'il y ai des personnes en pleine mer ?  ::?:

----------


## doudoustephane

> Merci je l'ai fait mais a a pas rajout de petit carr rouge 
> 
> EDIT : Si c'est bon !!
> 
> C'est normal qu'il y ai des personnes en pleine mer ?


ok, cool, ca en fait un point en plus sur la carte, elle va rougir d'ii peu... :;):   ::mouarf::  
pour le point en pleine mer, c'est ce qu'on disait plus tot avec Maxoo, c'est un rigolo qui a fait ca, et il l'a appele "Surcouf", pseudo qui n'existe pas sur developpez.net...

----------


## ArHacKnIdE

"Surcouf" a me fait penser  une entreprise de matriels informatique  ::roll:: 

SkyRunner je crois que a va tre chez toi, tu es au milieu de tout le monde  ::D:

----------


## doudoustephane

> "Surcouf" a me fait penser  une entreprise de matriels informatique


oui, en effet...

----------


## Maxoo

salut !!

je vais faire la nouvelles version avec ce type de carte pour l'chelle 1 
http://maxime-pasquier.developpez.co...map_google.png

Qu'en dites vous ? d'autres ides ?

----------


## doudoustephane

> salut !!
> 
> je vais faire la nouvelles version avec ce type de carte pour l'chelle 1 
> http://camelia.world.free.fr/develop..._frontiere.png
> 
> et sinon pour la premiere page une vue d'ensemble du monde avec cette carte :
> http://camelia.world.free.fr/develop..._politique.gif
> 
> Qu'en dites vous ? d'autres ides ?


ca m'a toujours l'air bien...c'est ce qu'on a besoin je pense...
par contre, tu peux reporter tous les points sur les nouvelles cartes??? (sauf le point bidon... ::roll:: )
sinon, je sais que j'en demande beaucoup la mais une idee pour ameliorer comme ca...t'aurais pas les meme en couleur par hasard??? ::lol::   ::lol::

----------


## Oluha

Je crois qu'il existe un site qui prose se genre de service, avec une carte mondiale, et on peut ensuite zoomer sur chaque pays. Par contre je me rappelle plus de l'url  ::oops::

----------


## doudoustephane

> Je crois qu'il existe un site qui prose se genre de service, avec une carte mondiale, et on peut ensuite zoomer sur chaque pays. Par contre je me rappelle plus de l'url


ah, ouui, se serait bien aussi si c'est gratuit...et surtout si tu parviens a te souvenir de l'adresse... :;):

----------


## Oluha

oui c'est gratuit et il suffit de s'inscrire. Il me semble que le lien avait t donn ici y'a longtemps et sur un autre forum o je vais aussi, mais y'a eu un grand nettoyage y'a pas longtemps  ::roll::

----------


## Maxoo

je crois que c'est mappemonde, mais faudrait que chacun s'inscrive et tout ca, la on part dans le sens ou c'est coupl avec developpez.com

apres pour l'instant je vais refaire bien la carte pour cette nouvelle carte france suisse belgique etc (pas de monde pour l'instant)
et pour ce qu'il est de se remettre  la bonne place, euh bah ... vous savez mieux que moi ou vous habitez  ::): 

Sinon : je vais peut etre faire un nouveau topic ? non ?
et puis y a des personnes qui sont pas contentes de la nouvelle carte ? les villes sont pas assez prcises et indiques ??

----------


## MrDuChnok

sinon y'a des jolies cartes sur wikipedia aussi. Je sais pa si elles sont en libre service, c'est  verifier. 
Par exemple 
http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Image:France_cities.png 

(en couleur et tout  :;):  )

----------


## Maxoo

pas mal ta carte !!!
sinon j'ai pas encore choisi et comme il faudra rechanger les postions en fonction de la ou les nouvelles carte, je prfere pas en choisir une pour l'instant histoire de se laisser du temps pour en choisir un bien !!

par contre : bah en fait je les mets en noir & blanc avec un alpha assez lev pour bien voir les carrs rouges bleu ou noir, car sinon on voit meme pas ou sont les membres.

sinon j'ai re regard le site mappemonde, et en fait il fait pas ce qu'on veut, car on verra jamais sur une carte du monde total les gens qui y sont, et sur meme une carte de france, ils ne font pas des petits points, ils sparent en rgion.

Bon la j'ai pas forcement le temps, alors ds lundi je m'y mets  fond je trouve une super carte et c'est partit !!

apres on aura une superbre interface pour voir ou sont ses potes ...
Donc en attendant la suite des aventures, vous pouvez toujours me proposer des amliorations !!

----------


## mavina

> oui c'est gratuit et il suffit de s'inscrire. Il me semble que le lien avait t donn ici y'a longtemps et sur un autre forum o je vais aussi, mais y'a eu un grand nettoyage y'a pas longtemps


Je vous la donne ce soir, je l'ai dans mes favoris chez moi

Fred

----------


## Maxoo

ca fait 3 fois que je parles de mappemonde.net ... lol

----------


## mavina

tiens, 

la mapmonde avec systeme de groupes  :;): 
Trs sympa ce site

Fred

----------


## Maxoo

> tiens, 
> 
> la mapmonde avec systeme de groupes 
> Trs sympa ce site
> 
> Fred


ouais, le truc qui utilise google map, ca rame a donf' sur des petites connexion ... 
bon allez, faut que j'arrete de regarder ce topic ca va me donner envie de developper ma petite appli et comme j'ai pas le temps, faut pas que je succombe  l'envie !!

----------


## Oluha

> tiens, 
> 
> la mapmonde avec systeme de groupes 
> Trs sympa ce site
> 
> Fred



ah ben voil c'est de ce site dont je parlais

----------


## nebule

> pour les memes que developpez.com je vais voir ca avec les responsable quand la carte sera en version finale.
> 
> ca serait bien de pouvoir avoir un hbergement sur developpez


C'est super cette carte, je me suis ajoute  :;):  

Ca serait cool qu'elle soit dispo et que tous les membres puissent s'y ajouter (en post-it dans le mode d'emploi par exemple ou la taverne)...

Bravo une fois de plus  ::):

----------


## Franck.H

Ubuntu l'as dj fait (http://ubuntu-fr.org/carte/), c'est vrai que ca peut tre sympa que dvp le fasse aussi mais c'est galement vrai que ca rame  mort ... mme sur les grosse connection ... comme chez moi avec ma 20mo  ::lol::   ::lol::

----------


## doudoustephane

j'y pense Maxoo, pouvoir demander le login et mot de passe dvp pour la carte serai bien car si ca se trouve, c'est un invite qui a voulu faire son malin... (le point surcouf dans l'eau)

----------


## Maxoo

> j'y pense Maxoo, pouvoir demander le login et mot de passe dvp pour la carte serai bien car si ca se trouve, c'est un invite qui a voulu faire son malin... (le point surcouf dans l'eau)


surement.

*Franck.H* >> c'est pour cela que je veux faire un truc perso, car je sais que je le ferai pour qu'il soit  la limite de l'acceptable pour les 56 Ko, donc super pour les ADSL.

----------


## dr_feelgood

Je suis galement interress par l'ide d'une rencontre cet t. 
Je me suis rajout sur la carte (en mettant ma ville entre parenthses)

----------


## Auteur

combien se sont localiss ?

----------


## Maxoo

> combien se sont localiss ?


faut compter !!

----------


## Kerod

Moi aussi je serai trs tent lol vu que je suis dans le maine et loire je pourrais rencontrer la fameuse Oluha qui est trs convoit mdr..Bon bon je sors  ::aie::

----------


## Franck.H

C'est cool de commencer  en voir venir d'Alsace, je me sentais un peu seul dans mon coin  ::mouarf::

----------


## Auteur

> faut compter !!


gna gna gna  ::aie::  , ' sais pas faire...  ::lol::  
 la louche : une cinquantaine ?

----------


## ArHacKnIdE

Moi je suis tout seul  ::(:

----------


## Arnaud F.

> C'est cool de commencer  en voir venir d'Alsace, je me sentais un peu seul dans mon coin


Je te fais pas dire, au dbut j'tais tout seul  ::roll:: 

Content de ne plus l'tre  ::D:

----------


## Maxoo

> gna gna gna  , ' sais pas faire...  
>  la louche : une cinquantaine ?


a partir de lundi la v2 se fera, avec pleins d'amliorations prvues etc ...
- changment de couleur suivant le nombre de personne sur la meme case
- combien de personnes inscrites au total
- meilleure carte
- vision globale du monde tout ca ...

alors faut etre un peu patient, oki ?  :;):

----------


## Kerod

Plutot marrant qu'il y ait du monde dans l'Atlantique lol ::mouarf::

----------


## Auteur

> a partir de lundi la v2 se fera, avec pleins d'amliorations prvues etc ...
> - changment de couleur suivant le nombre de personne sur la meme case
> - combien de personnes inscrites au total
> - meilleure carte
> - vision globale du monde tout ca ...
> 
> alors faut etre un peu patient, oki ?


Ok, mais je taquinais  ::oops::   ::ange::  




> Plutot marrant qu'il y ait du monde dans l'Atlantique


il est tout seul sur une ile dserte, il mme crit un message : ::help::

----------


## Arnaud F.

Mouai, surtout que Surcouf n'est apparemment pas un membre du forum, enfin si s'en ai un sinon il aurait pas pu s'inscrire, mais un sacr farceur en tout cas  ::D: 

 ::frenchy::   ::frenchy::   ::frenchy::

----------


## Ryan Sheckler

Personnellement, pourquoi pas.
Je suis  Lausanne en Suisse, donc pour Paris par exemple, pas de problme.

----------


## Arnaud F.

Rajoute un point sur la carte avec ton emplacement gographique que j'ai dans ma signature pour cela (si ce n'est pas dj fait  :;):  )

----------


## Kerod

Hummm ta signature lol tu organises des rencontres entre membres ?! Deux  deux ?  ::mouarf::  ::mouarf::  ::aie:: 

Bon il faut que j'arrete, faut faire gaffe avec ce genre de sign aprs on va te prendre pour meetic  ::aie::

----------


## Arnaud F.

> Hummm ta signature lol tu organises des rencontres entre membres ?! Deux  deux ? 
> 
> Bon il faut que j'arrete, faut faire gaffe avec ce genre de sign aprs on va te prendre pour meetic


Donne moi une signature plus approprie et je ne manquerai pas de la mettre  la place de l'actuelle  ::D: 

Je suis ouvert  toute proposition ( de signature, pas de rencontres  ::aie::  )

----------


## ArHacKnIdE

Quelqu'un aurait t'il deja prvu une date, J'aimerai bien tre tenu au courant de vos oprations et ainsi participer et aider  ::):

----------


## Auteur

je ne suis pas sr qu'une date ait t fixe. Je pense qu'ils attendent qu'il y ait suffisamment d'inscrits pour en donner une. 
Puis compte-tenu de la localisation de chacun je crois qu'il y aura plusieurs lieux de rendez-vous.

Je pense qu'il faut voir a avec Maxoo.

----------


## dr_feelgood

Je reposte, n'ayant pas vu ma prcedente  rponse.
J'habite Strasbourg  et je serai  galement interress  par une rencontre  alsacienne .

Dr  Feelgood

----------


## ArHacKnIdE

Une alsacienne  ::?:  Moi je suis intress pour une Nmoise  ::mrgreen::  

Si on ce fait cette rencontre, LAN oblige  ::D:

----------


## Arnaud F.

> Je reposte, n'ayant pas vu ma prcedente  rponse.
> J'habite Strasbourg  et je serai  galement interress  par une rencontre  alsacienne .
> 
> Dr  Feelgood


Je sais pas si c'est voulu mais tu t'es inscrit 2 fois  ::mouarf:: 

Concernant la rencontre strasbourgeoise, il faut voir avec les membres qui sont dans les environs ( dont moi  ::aie::  ) 
Attendons que pas mal de monde soit sur la carte ou jusqu'a ce qu'on dcide de clore les inscriptions pour voir ensuite  :;): 

Procdons par tape  ::D:

----------


## Franck.H

> Je reposte, n'ayant pas vu ma prcedente  rponse.
> J'habite Strasbourg  et je serai  galement interress  par une rencontre  alsacienne .
> 
> Dr  Feelgood


+1 ... les alsaciens en force  ::P:

----------


## Maxoo

Salut,

je me remets  la construction de la carte, j'ai donc ouvert un topic ici : http://www.developpez.net/forums/sho...d.php?t=176282 , car c'est plus appropri. pour vos signatures, ca serait bien de changer le lien et de pointer sur l'autre.

Voili voilo .. ++

----------


## Lung

> Rajoute un point sur la carte avec ton emplacement gographique que j'ai dans ma signature pour cela (si ce n'est pas dj fait  )


Marche pas. 

 ::(:

----------


## Arnaud F.

> Marche pas.



Comment a marche pas? Ta cliquez la ou c'tait indiqu, cliqu sur la carte, mis ton pseudo ? et OK et a ne marche pas?

Peut-tre que Maxoo  clos les inscriptions, mais a m'tonnerait  ::?:

----------


## Maxoo

> Marche pas.


Qu'est-ce qui marche pas ?
je rappelle pour ceux qui ont des problmes qu'il y a le liens du topic dans la signature de beaucoup de gens (et moi-mme)  cot de la carte : http://www.developpez.net/forums/sho...d.php?t=176282

----------


## mavina

Bon c'en est o st'histoire vin di djousse ?
J'aimerai bien rencontrer les gens de chnord la  :8-):  
Vous avez organis ca comment apres ?

Fred

----------


## khayyam90

Oui, maintenant on peut considrer que les intresss ont renseign leur position et on peut passer  l'tape suivante.

On doit pouvoir regrouper tout le monde en 5/6 restos/barbeucs.

Lille, Paris, Angers (Nantes ?), Mulhouse (Epinal ?), Marseille, Genve (Lyon ?)

Oui, je sais que cette petite liste est sujette  grandes discussion mais c'tait pour relancer le sujet.

Bons restos pas chers, faciles  trouver, agrables. Vous avez a dans les villes prcites ?  Vous avez un barbeuk ?

Qui peut fournir un toit ? un jardin ?
Oui, on ne se connait pas alors c'est pas forcment facile.
Si on ne trouve pas de barbeuks, il y aura toujours les restos.

----------


## pcaboche

Je pense qu'il y a moyen de faire quelque chose du cot de Lausanne, Yverdon, ou le long du Lman. Pour le barbeuk a doit tre faisable. Qu'est-ce que vous en dites?

----------


## Franck.H

Bin moi j'attend tranquillement dans mon ptit coin d'alsace  ::mouarf::   ::mouarf::

----------


## Baptiste Wicht

> Je pense qu'il y a moyen de faire quelque chose du cot de Lausanne, Yverdon, ou le long du Lman. Pour le barbeuk a doit tre faisable. Qu'est-ce que vous en dites?


En effet, du cot de Lausanne, ce serait pas mal  ::P:  

Par contre, pour l'organisation, autant attendre la fonction des rencontres sur la carte non ?

----------


## Arnaud F.

> Bin moi j'attend tranquillement dans mon ptit coin d'alsace


+1  :;):  Attendons, et puis Mulhouse c'est pas la porte  cot, mais c'est pas grave, j'irais quand meme  ::D:

----------


## Franck.H

> +1  Attendons, et puis Mulhouse c'est pas la porte  cot, mais c'est pas grave, j'irais quand meme


Bof, une petite heure de route plus ou moins si ca roule bien  ::mouarf::

----------


## Arnaud F.

Oui c'est vrai, m'enfin bon on verra dj  :;):

----------


## mavina

Alors je m'avance peut - tre mais j'ai la maison pour moi tout seul en aout  ::lol::  (dates  dfinir)

Avis aux valenciennois / nordistes (?)  :;): 

Fred

----------


## Lou Pitchoun

Et moi j'ai une super mthode pour faire un barbeuk ^^

----------


## Theocourant

Je suis partant mais  .... voyons mon agenda ... mon prochain we de libre est ... le we du 29/30 Septembre  ::aie::   ::aie::   ::aie::  

C'est ce qui s'appelle un planning charg   ::mouarf::

----------


## Kerod

C'est plutot triste il y a aucun(e)s angevin(e)s  ::aie:: 

Mais bon si ceux qui sont de Rouen, Nantes et etc...descendent sur Angers ca pourrait tre intressant  ::mouarf::

----------


## Maxoo

*Topic de la carte des membres de developpez :*
http://www.developpez.net/forums/sho...42#post1207942

*Carte version 2.5 :*
http://maxime-pasquier.developpez.co...e-des-membres/

Voila, les rencontres sont presques aux points, alors ceux qui en ont prvu, vous pouvez me dire et je les mettrais, et ceux qui vont en faire peuvent avoir un compte spcial organisateur.

Pour plus d'informations lire le topic, merci !!  :;):

----------


## Franck.H

Vraiment sympa, trs bon travail  ::bravo::

----------


## Skyounet

Dis tu peux decale K-Kai et moi parce qu'on est pas trop sur Clermont-Ferrand alors qu'on y habite, j'avais un peu louche aparamment.

----------


## Maxoo

> Dis tu peux decale K-Kai et moi parce qu'on est pas trop sur Clermont-Ferrand alors qu'on y habite, j'avais un peu louche aparamment.


C'est surement du au changement de la carte png, mais je vois pas pourquoi tu peux pas te redcaler tout seul  ::roll::  

je l'ai fais pour cette fois, mais bon le systme est fait pour marcher sans moi  ::aie::

----------


## Skyounet

Ah vouais j'avais pas vu qu'on pouvait modifier sa position.

Disol

----------


## Maxoo

*Alors, pas de rencontres prvues pour Aot ?* 
faut fter l't  ::chin::  
 ::lahola:: 


Je prcise que les rencontres actuelles sont FAUSSES !!!
C'est marqu : *[Ceci est un test, ce n'est pas une vraie rencontre]*
Alors dconnez pas, venez pas "dans mon jardin" par exemple  ::aie::   ::aie::

----------


## Theocourant

> *Alors, pas de rencontres prvues pour Aot ?* 
> faut fter l't  
> 
> 
> 
> Je prcise que les rencontres actuelles sont FAUSSES !!!
> C'est marqu : *[Ceci est un test, ce n'est pas une vraie rencontre]*
> Alors dconnez pas, venez pas "dans mon jardin" par exemple



C'est dommage car pour celle de Paris, j'aurais t dispo  ::roll::  

Tho

----------


## mavina

en Aout yaura un truc sur valenciennes

J'attends d'avoir les dates de vacances de mes parents pour squatter leur maison  ::mouarf::  

Fred

----------


## Franck.H

Du ct Alsace je pense qu'il y'a moyen de faire quelque chose, faut juste s'organiser c'est tout. Avant le 28 aout ce serais cool parce que je commence mon nouveau job  ::mouarf::  et pas le 10 parce que j'ai l'entretien pour le boulot.

Voil, tout le reste du temps moi je suis dispo  ::mrgreen::   ::mrgreen::

----------


## Maxoo

> Du ct Alsace je pense qu'il y'a moyen de faire quelque chose, faut juste s'organiser c'est tout.


Es-tu motiv pour organiser quelque chose ?  :;):  

tu veux un compte pour avoir accs  la cration de rencontres ?

----------


## Franck.H

> Es-tu motiv pour organiser quelque chose ?  
> 
> tu veux un compte pour avoir accs  la cration de rencontres ?


Oui je me lance, tu peux m'ouvrir un compte, faut bien que quelqu'un lance la machine  ::mouarf::   ::mouarf::

----------


## Auteur

> Je prcise que les rencontres actuelles sont FAUSSES !!!
> C'est marqu : *[Ceci est un test, ce n'est pas une vraie rencontre]*
> Alors dconnez pas, venez pas "dans mon jardin" par exemple


je me disais aussi : la rencontre  Lyon prvue le 01/07  ::koi::

----------


## gorgonite

> C'est dommage car pour celle de Paris, j'aurais t dispo  
> 
> Tho



+1   ::pleure::   ::pleure::   ::pleure:: 

c'est pour quand les vraies ?

----------


## Hibou57

snifff, idem, et re-sniffff... hier je postais justement ici pour dire que je serais bien dispo aussi... et juste aprs avoir post, je m'aperois que c'est  l'eau...

pas grave... pour l'anne prochaine alors...

et que tout le monde profite bien de l't malgr a  :;):

----------


## Franck.H

Rien n'empeche de l'organiser quand mme !

----------


## Maxoo

> c'est pour quand les vraies ?





> pas grave... pour l'anne prochaine alors...


*Franck.H*  raison !!
Pourquoi vous ne les organisez pas vous mme ?
demandez moi un compte organisateur, proposez une date, et voyez qui est interess ? ou un lieu etc ...

dja deux RID sont prvues, et le site les aura pour Lundi matin !!

Merci de votre patience.

----------


## Skyounet

Bon moi je demenage a Tours en septembre pour mes etudes. On pourrait peut-etre faire un truc de part la bas et par la meme occasion les gens pourraient me faire decouvrir les coins sympas de Tours, parce que je connais vraiment pas mais alors pas du tout. 

Je debarque en touriste la-bas.

----------


## pcaboche

> Bon moi je demenage a Tours en septembre pour mes etudes.


Dans ce cas, passe le bonjour  christopheJ, mon parrain sur DVP !

----------


## Franck.H

Moi je suis dj depuis 3 jours en train d'envoyer des MP pour les rgions:

AlsaceLorraineFranche comt

Nous sommes 5 pour le moment (j'attend encore 9 rponses) donc ceux qui sont dans ces coins cit ci-dessus hsitez pas  entrer en contact avec moi par MP  ::P:

----------


## mavina

Bon j'ai des dates pour le chnord : 
A partir de samedi prochain au soir (a priori le 5) jusqu' deux semaines plus tard.

Alors, ca interesse qui de faire quoi ?  ::P: 

Fred

----------


## pcaboche

> Moi je suis dj depuis 3 jours en train d'envoyer des MP pour les rgions:
> AlsaceLorraineFranche comt


Tu veux dire "Nord Franche-Comt" alors? (Belfort-Montbliard)

Etant en Franche-Comt mais plus prs de la Suisse, j'ai envoy des MP  tous ceux suceptibles d'tre intresss par une rencontre sur *Lausanne*. Si d'autres personnes sont intresses, qu'elles me fassent signe (si vous venez  Pontarlier, il y a peut-tre moyen que je vous emmne jusqu' Lausanne).

----------


## Maxoo

La carte est oprationnel pour les organisateurs, vous avez vos logins/mdp !!

Go, go, go !!!

----------


## mavina

et voila : http://camelia.world.free.fr/develop...php?x=325&y=70

P.S. : bravo maxoo pour ton boulot, et pour la promotion  ::P:

----------


## Maxoo

> et voila : http://maxime-pasquier.developpez.co...php?x=325&y=70
> 
> P.S. : bravo maxoo pour ton boulot, et pour la promotion


Merci pour les deux compliments  :;): 

Par contre tu as mis minuit, c'est normal ? pour l'heure ?
Aprs faudrait que je trouve un moyen pour mettre une date aproximative ...
parce que quand on a pos une date trs bien, mais la c'est sur un crneaux de deux semaine, et les autres aussi ...

Voir ce post pour en parler :http://www.developpez.net/forums/sho...d.php?t=176282

----------


## mavina

> Bah, j'ai ma baraque 2 semaines, alors si vous voulez on se fait une petite soire entre le 05 et le 20 environ, contactez moi en mp sur le fofo ! :p


On peut pas mettre de crneau, je prfere que les gens me mp pour me dire leurs disponibilits

Fred

----------


## Arnaud F.

Perso, j'adore le 



> Rencontre  Strasbourg :
> Le *pas de date*. se droulera une rencontre dans la ville de Strasbourg  0.


Et euh, faut changer le lien dans nos signatures apparemment  :8O:  ( on voit pas les points de recontre !

@+
[edit]Bravo et merci de votre participation  tous, Maxoo  ::arrow::  good job ( comme d'hab'  :8-):  )

----------


## Maxoo

> Perso, j'adore le


Lol, j'y travaille, et puis z'avais qu'a avoir de dates  ::mouarf::  





> Et euh, faut changer le lien dans nos signatures apparemment  ( on voit pas les points de recontre !


Hmm ??? je comprend pas ... /map/ c'est l'index, apres c'est /map/rid.php qui montre les rdv, mais bon, l'utilisateur peut cliquer sur le lien lui meme ...  :;):

----------


## Arnaud F.

Ben oui, faut qu'on rajoute rid.php  nos liens afin que les personnes puissent voir les lieux de rencontres !

Sinon elles ne vont pas les voir, et a, a serait pas cool, toujours pas compris?

----------


## Maxoo

> Ben oui, faut qu'on rajoute rid.php  nos liens afin que les personnes puissent voir les lieux de rencontres !
> 
> Sinon elles ne vont pas les voir, et a, a serait pas cool, toujours pas compris?


d'un autre cot, le site  un menu, et si tu cliques sur rid tu as les rid, sinon tu as les personnes ...

----------


## Arnaud F.

Ce menu, je viens de le voir  l'instant  :;): 

En ce qui concerne R.I.D je pense que c'est pas trs clair  ::?:  ( je fais que donner mon avis  :;):  )

Meme moi je sais pas ce que le sigle R.I.D veut dire, je m'imagine mal une personne qui va pour la premiere fois allez chercher les lieux si elle ne sait pas ou chercher ...

j'ai modifi ma signature qd meme, au cas d'autre personne serait aussi "non-voyante" comme moi ^^

----------


## Maxoo

> Ce menu, je viens de le voir  l'instant 
> 
> En ce qui concerne R.I.D je pense que c'est pas trs clair  ( je fais que donner mon avis  )
> 
> Meme moi je sais pas ce que le sigle R.I.D veut dire, je m'imagine mal une personne qui va pour la premiere fois allez chercher les lieux si elle ne sait pas ou chercher ...
> 
> j'ai modifi ma signature qd meme, au cas d'autre personne serait aussi "non-voyante" comme moi ^^


ca veut dire : Rencontre Inter Dveloppeur(e)s, et si on reste sur le lien c'est aussi marqu ...

Euh ... tu trouves que le menu est pas assez visible ? qu'il faudrait rajouter quelque chose ?
Je suis  l'coute de tes critiques buchs, mais sur l'autre topic  :;): 
il me faut des gens comme toi qui ne voient pas tout d'un coup pour que je puisse amliorer la visibilit du site et la navigation.

----------


## pottiez

Moi j'ai mis les deux lien dans ma signature comme ca...  ::P:

----------


## Arnaud F.

> ca veut dire : Rencontre Inter Dveloppeur(e)s, et si on reste sur le lien c'est aussi marqu ...
> 
> Euh ... tu trouves que le menu est pas assez visible ? qu'il faudrait rajouter quelque chose ?
> Je suis  l'coute de tes critiques buchs, mais sur l'autre topic 
> il me faut des gens comme toi qui ne voient pas tout d'un coup pour que je puisse amliorer la visibilit du site et la navigation.


Sympa, y te faut des personnes qui ne trouvent jamais rien  ::mouarf::  dans ce cas je peux dire que je suis ton homme  ::D: 

Je trouve rarement ce que je cherche, et pire, au bout d'un moment je sais mme plus ce que je cherche  ::bebe::   ::aie:: 

Ok, sur l'autre topic  ::):

----------


## doudoustephane

> Bon moi je demenage a Tours en septembre pour mes etudes. On pourrait peut-etre faire un truc de part la bas et par la meme occasion les gens pourraient me faire decouvrir les coins sympas de Tours, parce que je connais vraiment pas mais alors pas du tout. 
> 
> Je debarque en touriste la-bas.


Si tu veux, ca fait 21 ans que je suis sur Tours!!! :;):

----------


## Maxoo

*Voici les trois premires Rencontres Inter Dveloppeur(e)s :*

**Saint-SaulveStrasbourgLausanne

* Liens dits car le script  chang* 
Enjoy it !!

----------


## Skyounet

> Si tu veux, ca fait 21 ans que je suis sur Tours!!!


Ah ben oui ca serait gentil de me montrer ce que cette ville cache.
J'emmenage le 29 septembre ou peut-etre avant si l'appart que j'ai lou se libere plus tt.

Ca fait 21 ans que tu y habites. Tu as 21 ans et en fait tu es n l-bas o tu a emmenag dans cette ville, plus tard et donc tu es plus ag?

----------


## Maxoo

*Nouveaut pour les personnes qui ne suivent pas le Topic explicatif de la carte :*

Si vous avez dcidez d'aller  une rencontre, ou que vous tes interess par cette rencontre, vous pouvez aller vous inscrire sur cette rencontre !!

Par exemple, pour tout ceux qui sont en contact avec pcaboche, et qui sont donc interess par la rencontre de *Lausanne*, vous pouvez vous inscrire en suivant le lien dans la case : *Personnes intresses*, par exemple toujours pour Lausanne : *celui-ci*
Il vous est demand votre ID-Dveloppez, c'est ce que j'appelle votre numro de dveloppez, pour l'obentir vous pouvez faire : "*Liens rapide / Mon profil*" et dans l'url de la page, vous avez  la fin ?u=48350  la fin pour Maxoo, donc mon ID-Dveloppez c'est *48350* !!

Voila, une fois mis le numro, vous tes inscrit !!

Merci si vous pouvez le faire pour les organisateurs !!

----------


## zekey

Salut
Frank H. Je ne peux pas rpondre  ton mp car:



> Les erreurs suivantes sont survenues quand ce message a t envoy:
> 
>    1. Franck.H a choisi de ne pas recevoir de messages privs ou n'est pas autoris  en recevoir. Par consquent vous ne pouvez pas lui envoyer de message.


Donc en rponse au mp de Frank H.

Bonjour, je suis localis sur mulhouse. Je n'aurai pas de vacances avant mi-septembre. Pour ce qui est de participer c'est avec plaisir mais tout dpend du lieu, de la date etc....

a+

----------


## Maxoo

> Frank H. Je ne peux pas rpondre  ton mp car:


Moi aussi je n'arrive pas  le contacter, et en regardant son profil je trouve ceci :



> Franck.H Franck.H est dconnect(e)
> *En attente de confirmation mail*


Ca doit venir de l ...

Donc il faut attendre ...

P.S : *zekey* >> tu peux t'inscrire sur la liste des personnes interesses de la RID de franck.H !!
http://maxime-pasquier.developpez.co...ion=ajout&id=2

----------


## Franck.H

> Salut
> Frank H. Je ne peux pas rpondre  ton mp car:
> 
> 
> Donc en rponse au mp de Frank H.
> 
> Bonjour, je suis localis sur mulhouse. Je n'aurai pas de vacances avant mi-septembre. Pour ce qui est de participer c'est avec plaisir mais tout dpend du lieu, de la date etc....
> 
> a+


Salut ... dsol pour mon absence, j'avais un problme technique avec mon compte  :8O:  

Pour ce qui est de la date ou du lieu pour le moment rien de bien dfinit, le lieu sera sans doute aux environs de strasbourg, ceci reste  dfinir correctement et la date j'attend justement que plus de monde s'inscrive, pour le moment ce sera entrte le 11 et 27 aout (avant je peut pas trop et apres je bosse  mon nouveau job) !

Voil, et merci  ::P:

----------


## doudoustephane

> Ah ben oui ca serait gentil de me montrer ce que cette ville cache.
> J'emmenage le 29 septembre ou peut-etre avant si l'appart que j'ai lou se libere plus tt.
> 
> Ca fait 21 ans que tu y habites. Tu as 21 ans et en fait tu es n l-bas o tu a emmenag dans cette ville, plus tard et donc tu es plus ag?


oui, j'y suis n et j'ai vcu pendant 20ans juste  ct,  10km.
si tu veux, contact moi par MP pour ca, on pourra en parler plus facilement... :;):

----------


## pottiez

> si tu veux, contact moi par MP pour ca, on pourra en parler plus facilement...


sinon on promet que l'on ne lira pas votre discution  ::mouarf::  
 ::dehors::

----------


## doudoustephane

> sinon on promet que l'on ne lira pas votre discution


 ::langue::   ::langue::   ::langue::

----------


## Franck.H

Petite question, est-ce qu'il est tolr (sans se faire rentrer dedans) d'ouvrir un nouveau post sur ce mme forum sur les rencontres en cours (un post par rencontre) pour avoir une meilleure visibilit dans l'ensemble de l'index des forums ?

Je crain que juste ce post ne soit pas assez visible et donc que pas mal de membres ne se doute mme pas des rencontres en cours de prparations  ::?:

----------


## Etanne

> Petite question, est-ce qu'il est tolr (sans se faire rentrer dedans) d'ouvrir un nouveau post sur ce mme forum sur les rencontres en cours (un post par rencontre) pour avoir une meilleure visibilit dans l'ensemble de l'index des forums ?
> 
> Je crain que juste ce post ne soit pas assez visible et donc que pas mal de membres ne se doute mme pas des rencontres en cours de prparations


+1 cela serait plus simple !

----------


## Franck.H

Trop tard, j'ai lanc l'affaire comme ca, on est dj assez limite dans le crneau donc si personne ne vois que des journes sont en prparation ce serais plus que dommage !

----------


## ArHacKnIdE

Bonjour  Tous,

Je me remet aux news du jour : aurait t'il des rencontres de prvus ?  ::):

----------


## Franck.H

> Bonjour  Tous,
> 
> Je me remet aux news du jour : aurait t'il des rencontres de prvus ?


Salut !

Ca confirme ce que je disais plus haut, on  pas assez de visibilit sur ce forum pour que tout le monde soit au courant de ce qui est en cours de prparation  :;):  

Pour les rencontres en cours: http://www.developpez.net/forums/sho...&postcount=170
ou http://camelia.world.free.fr/developpez.com/map/rid.php

----------


## ArHacKnIdE

::merci:: 

C'est tout dans le nord a  ::lol::

----------


## Franck.H

> C'est tout dans le nord a


 ::mouarf::  Bin cr en une de rencontre  :;):

----------


## ArHacKnIdE

> Bin cr en une de rencontre


J'ai l'impression(selon la carte) qu'il n'y a pas assez de monde dans la partie la plus au SUD  ::?:

----------


## Franck.H

> J'ai l'impression(selon la carte) qu'il n'y a pas assez de monde dans la partie la plus au SUD


Le problme c'est qu'apparement tout le monde ou presque s'enfout ou bien que l'info n'est pas passe corretement ! C'est dur de ressembler du monde quand seulement 1/4 te repond et que les autres bin tu sais pas s'ils sont au courrant  ::lol::   ::lol::

----------


## Arnaud F.

Je veux pas dire, mais regarde du ct de Paris... Y  plein de membres, y aurait moyen de faire un truc pas mal, mais y a mme pas de rencontre  ::?: 

C'est dommage  ::(: 


Arnaud

----------


## Franck.H

Oui c'est vrai que c'est dommage  ::?:

----------


## Maxoo

Pourtant la carte est bien l, et le systme est oprationnel !! 

 ::arrow::  *Pour avoir un compte organisateur !*, pour ceux qui veulent organiser une rencontre !!

*Pour ceux de paris :* y a largement de quoi faire une rencontre !
*Pour Marseille,* y a actuellement 14 personnes.

Vous pouvez toujours crer une rencontre pour que les gens se dcide ?
Ca n'engage  rien je ne demande pas de numro de carte bancaire  :;):

----------


## Maxoo

Rencontre  *Nantes*, *Saint-Saulve*, *Strasbourg*, *Lausanne*  !!

*Comment et pourquoi s'inscrire  une Rencontre ?* 

Tout y est  :;):

----------


## ArHacKnIdE

Moi je veux bien organiser dans la rgion de Montpellier, encore faut-il qu'il y ai assez de monde pour participer  ::?:

----------


## pottiez

Commence dja par contacter les personne se trouvant sur la carte pres de Montpelier

----------


## Ditch

Pourquoi on parle de .NET dans le titre?  ::mouarf::

----------


## Maxoo

> Pourquoi on parle de .NET dans le titre?


pour que tu t'inscrives sur la carte  ::aie::

----------


## yiannis

moi, je voudrais bien m'inscrire, mais je ne trouve pas la Crete sur la carte  :;):  
serieusement, pourquoi ne pas faire une carte mondiale vu que dvp regroupe pas mal d'expatries.

----------


## Maxoo

> moi, je voudrais bien m'inscrire, mais je ne trouve pas la Crete sur la carte  
> serieusement, pourquoi ne pas faire une carte mondiale vu que dvp regroupe pas mal d'expatries.


Pense  lire *ce Topic* en entier, ou mme juste la fin, tu trouvera toute les rponses  tes questions !!

----------


## yiannis

ok, merci maxoo, je viens de me taper tout le topic et effectivement je viens de trouver la reponse. Je ne pensais pas faire de recontre dvp en Crete, car je pense etre le seul, mais une carte avec tous les membres de dvp pourrait etre utile (ex: j'ai envie d'aller bosser a mexico, sur la carte je vois un membre a mexico, je lui envoi un mail pour avoir toutes les reponses a mes questions sur mexico).
Tu as deja fait un sacre boulot maxoo, alors j'attendrai pour la carte mondiale.
Encore une fois beau boulot  ::king::

----------


## Ditch

> pour que tu t'inscrives sur la carte


Donc le terme .NET est inutile, c'est bien ce qu'il me semblait  ::):

----------


## Ricky81

> Donc le terme .NET est inutile, c'est bien ce qu'il me semblait



Je te le fais pas dire  ::lol::  (ca va finir  la taverne ca ...)

----------


## Maxoo

y a pas de .net, c'est .netteur !!

----------


## ArHacKnIdE

C'est pour dsigner les internautes de developpez.net  ::):

----------


## Maxoo

Alors, pas d'autres rencontre ? du cot de Marseille ? ArHacKnIdE ?

*Je rappel qu'il y a des rencontres, que l'on peut s'y inscrire ou en faire d'autres si on veut !!
http://maxime-pasquier.developpez.co...embres/rid.php*

----------


## ArHacKnIdE

Vu qu'il n'y a pas normement de mondes dans le coin, j'aimerai que cette rencontre touche les gens de Toulouse comme ceux de Marseille... donc faut viser entre les deux  ::):

----------


## Maxoo

C'est sur ... mais bon faut bien lancer quelque chose ...  ::roll::

----------


## Maxoo

Mise  jour de la rencontre de *Lausanne*  !!

----------


## pcaboche

> Mise  jour de la rencontre de *Lausanne*  !!


Oui, fallait le temps que a se prcise un peu... (bref, qu'on ait plus d'infos)

----------


## ArHacKnIdE

Moi j'ai bien envie d'organiser qqchose prs de chez moi, le principal but serait de crer une LAN et mettre en place des "activits", de faire des partages de chacuns, faire des repas sympas, prsenter ses projets, son pass(informatique...) et ses projections... passer des bons moments en fait.
Visiter galement  ::):  et plein d'autre choses qui peuvent interesser...

----------


## Maxoo

*Annonce !!*

La carte est pass (non pas du cot obscur de la force) mais sur mon espace web de Dveloppez !!

Alors il faut changer vos marques-pages ou vos favoris !!

Nouvelle adresse : http://maxime-pasquier.developpez.co...e-des-membres/

----------


## Arnaud F.

> *Annonce !!*
> 
> La carte est pass (non pas du cot obscur de la force) mais sur mon espace web de Dveloppez !!
> 
> Alors il faut changer vos marques-pages ou vos favoris !!
> 
> Nouvelle adresse : http://maxime-pasquier.developpez.co...e-des-membres/


Fait  :;):

----------


## pottiez

Fait galement  ::D:

----------


## Auteur

> Communaut : placez-vous sur la carte des membres du club et prvoyez des rencontres


Depuis cette annonce j'ai l'impression qu'il y a plus d'inscrits sur la carte (286).

----------


## pottiez

oui nettement, 5 nouveaux inscrits en 1h30.

----------


## ArHacKnIdE

294  cette heure-ci  ::):

----------


## ArHacKnIdE

Par contre il y a un truc con avec cette carte, c'est que l'on peut ballader tout le monde ou on veut  ::?:

----------


## Maxoo

*Auteur* >> Effectivement, les inscriptions ont grimps, et c'est trs bien.




> Par contre il y a un truc con avec cette carte, c'est que l'on peut ballader tout le monde ou on veut


Ca ne sera plus trop possible dans les prochaines version, mais ca ne sera jamais vraiment trs trs scurise, car je n'aurai jamais accs au login/mdp des personnes du forum de DVP, et je ne ferai pas s'inscrire les gens non plus ...

Faut que je me remette au boulot sur la Carte moi ...

----------


## BiM

> *Auteur* >> Effectivement, les inscriptions ont grimps, et c'est trs bien.
> 
> 
> Ca ne sera plus trop possible dans les prochaines version, mais ca ne sera jamais vraiment trs trs scurise, car je n'aurai jamais accs au login/mdp des personnes du forum de DVP, et je ne ferai pas s'inscrire les gens non plus ...
> 
> Faut que je me remette au boulot sur la Carte moi ...


Tu peux tout simplement utiliser le systme d'identification de DVP. gorgonite et je sais plus qui l'ont utilis pour l'exportation des MPs. Tu devrais y regarder de plus prs et leur demander des renseignements  :;):

----------


## mavina

et pour le chat aussi cel a t fait... :o

Fred

----------


## Maxoo

pour BiM et Fred :



> et pour le chat aussi cel a t fait... :o


Pour ce qui est du chat, c'est control par un Admin de DVP, non ?

pour le cas de la gestion des MPs, que ce soit en java ou en extension firefox, quand vous vous apprtez  rentrer votre Login/Mdp DVP, vous le rentrez sur un logiciel qui est install sur votre PC  :;): 
Pas sur un script PHP sur un serveur sur Internet ...

Pour le cas du chat, comme c'est control par un Admin, y a pas de problme, mais si je fais ca sur ma page PHP, que je demande  quelqu'un d'entrer son login mdp de DVP, je pourrais tres bien conserver ce login et mdp dans un petit fichier texte par exemple ...

Pour le cas des exportations de MP, vous avez la possibilit de voir la source du code, et donc de vrifier que ce n'est pas le cas.

Pour un script PHP, vous ne le saurez jamais voir cela pour plus d'infos

----------


## BiM

Pour l'exportation des MPs version XUL, on est pas oblig de rentrer son mot de passe. Il suffit d'tre logg sur le site. On pourrait simplement supprimer le fait d'entrer son login et mot de passe et de demander le login via le site uniquement.

Enfin je dis ca mais je ne sais pas comment ca fonctionne. Corrigez moi si je me trompe.

----------


## gorgonite

pour ce qui est de l'exportation des MP en XUL, le procd est facilement adaptable  php... mme s'il est vrai qu'il est en js + XmlHttpRequest pour l'instant  :;): 


pfsockopen pourrait tre utile


sinon, envois un MP  Anomaly... qui devrait savoir comment tu peux le faire  :;):

----------


## Auteur

Maxoo :  tu as "Mister Swimmer" en pleine Mditerrane et un certain "Euh" coinc entre la Corse et l'Italie.

----------


## Maxoo

> pfsockopen pourrait tre utile
> sinon, envois un MP  Anomaly... qui devrait savoir comment tu peux le faire


Anomaly et le reste des admins sont au courant  :;): 
lisez bien cela svp. : http://www.developpez.net/forums/sho...48#post1245148




> Maxoo :  tu as "Mister Swimmer" en pleine Mditerrane et un certain "Euh" coinc entre la Corse et l'Italie.


Je sais, faut que je change le moyen de se placer sur la carte.

----------


## Yogui

> Pour l'exportation des MPs version XUL, on est pas oblig de rentrer son mot de passe. Il suffit d'tre logg sur le site. On pourrait simplement supprimer le fait d'entrer son login et mot de passe et de demander le login via le site uniquement.
> 
> Enfin je dis ca mais je ne sais pas comment ca fonctionne. Corrigez moi si je me trompe.


Salut

La version XUL utilise le navigateur, donc les cookies du navigateur. C'est ce qui permet d'utiliser le login/pass, en fait cela utilise tout simplement les cookies, rien de plus.

Ce n'est pas sujet  dbat. Nous savons trs bien qu'il serait plus pratique pour tout le monde d'utiliser votre login/pass de Developpez mais, pour le moment, ce n'est pas possible et il faudra trouver un autre systme.
Si nous trouvons une meilleure solution, croyez-moi, nous la mettrons en place.

 ::merci::  de votre comprhension.

----------


## BiM

Ah oki, je me demandais aussi comment il pouvait tre aussi facile de se connecter via l'appli en XUL, j'avais pas pens aux cookies  ::roll::  

Et si la carte des membres tait un plugin en XUL, ce serait alors possible non ?

----------


## Yogui

Non, car le SITE a besoin de t'identifier. Si tu envoies tes cookies au site de Maxoo, ce sera identique  un formulaire de connexion, voire pire (plus sournois).
Je pense qu'il n'est pas utile de passer davantage de temps  dbattre  ce sujet. Nous ferons notre possible pour amliorer tout cela, comptez sur nous.

 ::merci::

----------

